# Cutting macros



## Zlowe24 (May 7, 2014)

185 5'7" ~12%
Currently at 
2500ish
P-250
F-90
C-180

Hoping to cut into single digits but not getting on stage just want those serratus to show all day! Active but limited intense cardio.

Opinions plz!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 7, 2014)

Is this everyday?   I would start by limiting carbs to pre and post workout and to drop it to 30g or less on off days.


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 8, 2014)

And do what with the fats & protein on those days?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 8, 2014)

Here is a very good place to start.   This is a general outline by Shelby Starnes.  I have followed it with excellent results. 

.


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 8, 2014)

And how many low days a week would you do?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 8, 2014)

That depends on your goals and training.   While cutting I would do no more than 2 high carb days preferably on your heaviest workout days and low to moderate carb days for the remaining 5.  While bulking,  you can get by with doing 4 to 5 high carb days with only 2 or 3 low to moderate carb days.


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 8, 2014)

Cutting till I can see serratus coming from under lats. Any ballpark of what bf% that would be. I'm shooting for 8-9.


----------

